# Teaching dog to walk on treadmill- should i?



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I just bought a treadmill because its been a pretty messy winter so far (first winter in this house!) and I'm really looking forward to having one at home!

I'm wondering how everyone feels about exercising your dog on it? Any experience with it? Can it harm the treadmill? (i paid a lot for mine since I'm an avid runner)

I wouldn't stop walking riley 2x a day but I think it would be something to mix it up for her and do a couple times a week.

any thoughts appreciated


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

A lot of people do this for conditioning their dogs, and I myself am curious about how to train for it.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am curious as well we have a treadmill here in the basement (never gets used, got it free) and would love to train Jesse to use it as well, during winter, he gets to swim in the summer in the pool.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

you see cesear milan do it all the time on his show, and since he is still doing it I've got to assume that its somewhat safe (with proper supervision/ training). 

My mom has a treadmill and when i've been on it at her house, riley comes up to me like "HI MOM! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?" and tries to paw at me or sniff my moving legs... of course while i'm running fast. So at the very least I am going to have to teach her not to bother me while i'm on it. (could be disasterous for all of us!)


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylI just bought a treadmill because its been a pretty messy winter so far (first winter in this house!) and I'm really looking forward to having one at home!
> 
> I'm wondering how everyone feels about exercising your dog on it? Any experience with it? Can it harm the treadmill? (i paid a lot for mine since I'm an avid runner)
> 
> ...


Its popular the dog fighting crowds to prevent undo attention to themselves


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Both my dogs know how to walk on the treadmill (kind of a parlor trick), but I actually have had to use it to exercise my male this winter (he is missing hair on his ears due to allergies and I am concerned about frostbite). He walks on it for a mile twice a day if the temp is below 20 degrees or so outside. It is definitely no substitute for the sights and excitement of walking outside, but as a temporary measure it has been a lifesaver for taking the edge off. It doesn't seem to have harmed the treadmill at all, aside from doggie drool sprayed all over it.

I found the easiest way to start the dogs on the treadmill was to turn it on low speed, have a person at the front with treats to lure (and to prevent the dog from bailing off the front), and I would hold the dog on leash and walk him onto it. After doing this a couple of times, the dog would walk on by himself with no collar/leash, and I would stand at the front and give treats intermittently.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Sarah! Thanks helpful to hear! Hope your make gets better... and don't worry i think my treadmill will be covered mostly in my "drool" (lol) because I sweat alot lol


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

I've gotten Kuno to semi-walk on the treadmill. He will walk his front legs on it while the back legs stand on the floor. We're working on that...

I agree on the method described by ahlamarana.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL that's a funny visual. My treadmill won't be delivered until the 22nd so I have plenty of time to read up on it.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We did this last winter sortof for fun and with all the bad weather.
They caught on pretty quick starting on a low speed and using a treat (basically the exact same way that was desribed above).
Not something we do all the time, and have not even done it in awhile (I like that they make me go outside!! ) and of course be careful, but they seemed to enjoy it, or at least not mind it.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I use a treadmill occasionally, especially when I was conditioning one dog for her AD. The roads here are extremely rough, and cut up her paws quickly, so I couldn't really do roadwork. I had to drive to a park where there was a dirt path...so it was a lot easier to just use the treadmill.

Basically when I teach a dog to run on the treadmill, I have a leash and collar on. I put them on the treadmill, and turn it on at low speed. I keep the leash tight so they can't bail off either side, and they might scramble for a few seconds but then they quickly figure it out.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I've thought about this too, it seems like a good idea, but do you think that the dog's nails might ruin the treadmill surface??


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

That was my original concern, as well. I keep riley's nails fairly trimmed, but I will probably have to do a better job or put her booties on.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cabela my min pin walks on the treadmill but Sonny is too big (we have a smaller one), it is the best exercise when you can't get out and walk.

What I did is first reward him for getting off and on the treadmill without it moving because many times they don't want to stand on it and once they are comfortable with that put it on really slow. Cabela kept sitting down and turning around lol but I held the leash and the reward was in front of his nose he finally got the point it took a bit. Now he is a professional at it .

Cabela's nails have not ruined the treadmill surface at all but they are small but just as long as the GSD.


----------

